# A & A Acres Kiddings



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Saffron started us off with twins around midnight! A girl and boy.










His sac actually came out partially first but she wasn't having any of that and wanted to be first. She's going to be the feisty one.










And his legs are way too long for his body










But they are healthy and perfect!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Awww, they are beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

He is so handsome  









So adorable


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute!!


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm in love


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They are adorable!!!!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations! they are gorgeous


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Precious!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

The look wonderful! Especially the ears! I love their faces. =)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

She's such a ham!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats they are too cute and look at those ears.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Second kidding here and Ella gave us a buck. He's all white with waddles!

























I'm pretty sure he can be registered as American Lamancha. Mom is 75% Lamancha (registered experimental) and dad is registered purebred Lamancha. Anyone know if he is American yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, so cute.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He is adorable


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Nope, one more generation for bucklings.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Okay! Thank you!


----------

